# Film rückwärts laufen lassen



## cycovery (26. November 2004)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein Videofile zu einem Video konvertieren kann, das rückwärts läuft?
Am besten wäre, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie das mit combustion oder premiere geht . . . oder mir sonst irgend ein tool nennt . . .
is echt wichtig!
dankeschön!


----------



## Muhuku (26. November 2004)

Meinesachtens geht das mit dem Plugin Twixtor von  Reelsmart

Hier mal ein link mit der demo :

http://www.pluginz.com/index.php?from=rlist&genre=6&category=18&type=2&subcategory=22

gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (26. November 2004)

Hi,

Premiere: 'Geschwindigkeit/Dauer'-> 'Dauer' auf '*-100%* und eventuell die Halbbildreihenfolge umkehren.

Gruß

[Edit]

Ich kenne Combustion nicht, aber bietet bestimmt mehr Möglichkeiten als Premiere. Schaue mal nach Time Remapping.


----------

